# Tankmates Question



## sylvia1572 (May 23, 2013)

Greetings, I have a 20 gallon long tank which currently houses one male betta and 3 albino cories. I would like to get a couple more cories and like the Juli cories. Would the Juli cories get along with the albino cories or should I stick with just albino's? Is my tank at it's limit now or can I add a few more fish? I was thinking that maybe some rasbora's and if so, how many? Or any other advice on a type of fish that will generally do well with a betta and the cories?

Thanks!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

In my experience, cories are some of the most chill fish and don't have gang rivalries if you do two different types. You could probably add some more fish and be just fine, as long as you filter is rated for a 20 (or more). 
Depending on the temperament of your betta, you could probably do some rasboras (like Harlequins). The Harlequins are not usually tempting for a betta to attack and too fast even if he wanted to, and also mind their own business. Maybe a little school of 5-6 would be fine.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree...adding a half dozen or so rasboras and 4 or 5 more cories would be fine...almost all cories do well together...just make sure that you research the ones you want so you don't mix cool water with warm water cories...


----------

